# Alder wood for smoking



## scaintman (Jul 9, 2015)

I am in Anchorage AK and ate at a BBQ restaurant called Turnagain Arm Pit BBQ. Really good BBQ. The guy at the restaurant said that they used alder wood for smoking. The guy that I am renting a cabin from up here cut me about 40 lbs. of alder wood. At the restaurant they used it on chicken, beef, and pork. Does anyone have any experience with alder. I want to experiment with it when I return to SC.


----------



## tropics (Jul 9, 2015)

scaintman said:


> I am in Anchorage AK and ate at a BBQ restaurant called Turnagain Arm Pit BBQ. Really good BBQ. The guy at the restaurant said that they used alder wood for smoking. The guy that I am renting a cabin from up here cut me about 40 lbs. of alder wood. At the restaurant they used it on chicken, beef, and pork. Does anyone have any experience with alder. I want to experiment with it when I return to SC.


I have been using Alder Pellets and I like the flavor.

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2015)

It's primarily what is used on all Smoked Salmon coming out if the Pacific Northwest and BC. I use it quite often on all cuts of meat. Make sure it's well seasoned though and not green.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 9, 2015)

scaintman said:


> I am in Anchorage AK and ate at a BBQ restaurant called Turnagain Arm Pit BBQ. Really good BBQ. The guy at the restaurant said that they used alder wood for smoking. The guy that I am renting a cabin from up here cut me about 40 lbs. of alder wood. At the restaurant they used it on chicken, beef, and pork. Does anyone have any experience with alder. I want to experiment with it when I return to SC.


I've never used Alder, but have used a lot of willow--very similar to alder I'm told.  Nice mild, mellow smoke.  It goes great with anything.  Now that I have a MES 30 and an AMNPS, looks like my willow days are over.  Too bad, as I have no shortage of nice dry willow on my land.

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2015)

When I lived in Depoe Bay Oregon they have an annual salmon bake. The entire fire line is alder













Depoe_Bay_Traditional_Salmon_Bake.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Jul 9, 2015


----------



## cmayna (Jul 9, 2015)

Case,

Wife and I were just talking about where we should go camping at this fall.  Hmmmmmm!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 9, 2015)

cmayna said:


> Case,
> 
> Wife and I were just talking about where we should go camping at this fall.  Hmmmmmm!


I'm going over Aug 1st for some rock fishing. Then again Aug 13-16 to Toledo Oregon for the Toledo Wooden Boat Festival. Might be able to squeak in one last trip in September. I'll have to see though,

The Salmon Bake is cool, well not if you're working the fire line!


----------

